# Proposals for a newbie



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear All,

I am a complete newbie in classical music and I would like to ask you for some suggestions for classical pieces I could explore. In order to give you some impression of my taste it is what I already know and especially like:

- Bach: "Goldberg Variations" (Gould), "Well-tempered Clavier", and "Art of Fugue" (in this order)
- renaissance polyphony like Tallis' "Spem in Alium" or Josquin Desprez "Missa Pange lingua"

It would be great if you could suggest me some worthwhile things which I similar to the above. All the best,

Daimonion


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Hi, D., welcome.

This thread (link provided) may help you. My post is #5.

Beginner/Newbie to Classical Music


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Go to Amazon and search for "Rise of the Masters" in the MP3 section. You'll find downloadable box sets organized by composer for a few bucks apiece. They're good solid performances culled from the BIS label which is well known for its excellent sound quality. The files are 256 LAME MP3 VBR so the sound comes through perfectly.

You won't find a better way to dip your toes in the ocean of classical music.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Argerich playing Bach (DG 1980). Absolutely superb. 

Art of Fugue with Canadian Brass is also good.


----------

